
Go Rocks – How Can We Avoid Something This Bad in the Future? (2011) - jaytaylor
http://www.acooke.org/cute/GoRocksHow0.html
======
AnimalMuppet
> Sure, I'd prefer Haskell, ML, or even a decently typed Scheme, but they've
> already lost.

That's... an interesting take.

I think he's not saying that Haskell won't grow. I think he's saying that
Haskell will never take over the world in the C/C++/Java way. He also seems to
be at least assuming that Go will.

And he seems to be saying that this will happen, not because Go has better
ideas, but because it lets you write more stylish code, and because it has
more clout behind it. I'm not sure that I agree. C took over the world, but
not because it had so much clout behind it (it had AT&T/Bell Labs, but they
didn't do much to promote it). Was C stylish? Perhaps, especially compared to
the alternatives for doing the same thing.

But that was a long time ago. Java was heavily backed by Sun. C# of course was
heavily backed by the clout of Microsoft. Can a language these days take over
the world without massive backing behind it?

------
jaytaylor
My curiosity is piqued:

Do any of you gophers out there feel that the situation has changed in the 4
years since this was discussed on HN?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2746698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2746698)

